# Olsen cappings combine - wax melter info needed



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like a Dadant electromelt. Never heard of an Olsen.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I ran one of those for a couple of years way back in the 70's. Haven't seen one in years and frankly, I hated it. It was made by the Melford Olson honey company (Mel-O Honey) which is still in business but only as a honey packing enterprise and under different ownership.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Jim. I now found this: https://www.google.com/patents/US3343678

What was wrong with it, when you ran it?
Luke


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Takes a long time to warm up and so many moving parts which can be a real problem in a wax melter. Perhaps my biggest gripe is that it can only take cappings at a slow steady pace. Too much, too fast and raw unmelted cappings end up getting raked into the melting area which results in too much white honey getting scorched and honey getting into the wax molds.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Jim. They definately look exotic.


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a bit of knowledge on these. That is my capping combine for sale. My uncle worked for Mel Olson in the 70's. He assembled this particular unit in 1978. We used to run 2500 hives and had years were we produced 500,000lbs of honey. We used this unit during those years. They do take a bit to heat up. With proper care, you can get nice, clean wax that requires minimal filtering (told to me by candle makers who buy my wax blocks). I sent in a sample of my melter honey to my packer last year who bought several barrels for the same price as my ELA and LA because the melter honey didn't darken significantly. I am selling this because I upgraded my extracting line to an auto load 120.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I hope you dont mind that I posted your picture here. I will continue to research and get back to you.

Luke


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't mind at all


----------

